

Nonconformity and Freethinking Now Considered Mental Illnesses - jjude
http://theunboundedspirit.com/nonconformity-and-freethinking-now-considered-mental-illnesses/

======
notastartup
>The Soviet Union used new “mental illnesses” for political repression.

The worst part of it is that we still think we live in an all equal, all
loving, free world.

"The perfect slave thinks he's free."

What new drug will they prescribe to keep people in line so to speak. Those
who naturally question authority, who finds group mentality irrational, who
knows that herd behavior always tends to be wrong and tends to thin itself
through persecution and identifying those that are different or highlight
insecurities in those that hold power in the group?

